# Guppy - Is this for real?



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Thought I share with you this special lil gal. Hmmmm...I wonder where it can be found and which great BCA owner will take her home. My apologies for the lack of quality in the video..blackerry *ahem*


----------



## BubBleBee (May 7, 2010)

Awwww she looks sooo soooo soooo cuuuuute.


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Holy! Huge! I hope the birth goes alright... that's the danger with feeding guppies too much protein. The babies grow too big and the mother my abort them or it could result in a prolapsed uterus


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

it thinks its a puffer


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Mferko said:


> it thinks its a puffer


i agree with Mferko


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

lol that made me think of Mr Creosote from Monty Python's The Meaning of Life


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

Hahaha ohh wow been a long time since I've though of the the good monty.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoa gigantic guppy :O


----------



## trevorhoang (Oct 13, 2010)

i wonder how many fry can that female give birth to?


----------



## kelly528 (Apr 21, 2010)

Definitely a guppy, judging by spine shape, tail length and head shape. Guppies can drop around a hundred fry, I believe.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

here's a clearer video of her two weeks later (today).


----------



## logan22 (Sep 6, 2010)

i want to take her home....shes soo cute..what a fatty patty


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Looks like one of our female guppies...seriously preggo! Our female started popping babies this morning...just after we *finally* grew out the last batch and put them back in the adult tank (we use the shrimp tank to grow out the "guplets" and other babies). 

I'm just hoping that the adults won't have eaten them all by the time I get home.


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I had a female just like that a few months ago. She must have had close to a hundred babies. I was totally amazed when I looked in the tank and didnt believe just how many babies there were.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I'm just wondering whether the guplets will survive the mouth's of the other guppies in that tank. Can't imagine having 100 guplets inside. gives me the chills thinking of all that pain to birth.


----------

